# AMD-K6-2



## DuckTheQucker (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello Dear forum members. 
Got few questions about this CPU. 

What lid made from Aluminium or Nickel? 
What is avrege yield on kg, which is 50 cpu's. ~2 g? 
Any gold hiden inside or just the pins?


----------



## Geo (Feb 21, 2014)

The ones ive tested are aluminum.


----------



## DuckTheQucker (Feb 21, 2014)

Geo said:


> The ones ive tested are aluminum.


I think u right, nickel is darker


----------



## danieldavies (Feb 21, 2014)

i done a batch of 20 AMD k6-2 CPU's. i had 0.7g of gold and 3g of silver. i would say they have one of the lowest yields out of the different types of ceramic CPU's.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2014)

It's certainly a very low yeild as Daniel mentioned.

Also those lids are Aluminium.


----------



## DuckTheQucker (Mar 11, 2014)

I cut the edge of AMD-K6-2 cpu and tryed dissolving it in HNO3.
Nothing happening. Pins are magnetic!


----------



## DuckTheQucker (Mar 11, 2014)

What if I dissolve cpu's in AR. After recover sand of all the metals in it. Wash sand with plenty of water making shore no acids left.
Add HNO3 to sand and filter it, there will be only gold, other metals will dissolve.
Dissolve gold sand in AR and recover AU with 99.9% purity. I will use Sodium Sulfite.

Dissolved metals after HNO3 sand wash need to be cooled to minus temperature. It will cause precipitation of Silver Nitrate in crystal form.

Am I right?
Would this process work?


----------



## danieldavies (Mar 11, 2014)

DuckTheQucker said:


> What if I dissolve cpu's in AR. After recover sand of all the metals in it. Wash sand with plenty of water making shore no acids left.
> Add HNO3 to sand and filter it, there will be only gold, other metals will dissolve.
> Dissolve gold sand in AR and recover AU with 99.9% purity. I will use Sodium Sulfite.
> 
> ...



i made the same mistake. nitric acid doesn't really react with the gold plated kovar pins. the nitric solution should contain silver nitrate, so keep it for recovery. put the CPUs straight into aqua regia and follow samuels tutorial on ceramic CPUs.


----------



## DuckTheQucker (Mar 12, 2014)

Dissolve 4 proccesors in AR and added few ice cubs in a beaker waiting for silver precipitation.
What to do next ? 
Can u give me samuels tutorial link, cant find it.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 12, 2014)

DuckTheQucker said:


> I cut the edge of AMD-K6-2 cpu and tryed dissolving it in HNO3.
> Nothing happening. Pins are magnetic!



If you are talking about trying to disolve the aluminum top with nitric it wont - nitric does not react with aluminum HCL does --- that is one way to test for aluminum - put a drop of nitric on it if no reaction then try a drop of HCL if reaction then good chance it is aluminum --- zinc on the other hand will react with both nitric & HCL

Pins are magnetic because they are made of kovar 

Kurt


----------



## DuckTheQucker (Mar 12, 2014)

kurtak said:


> DuckTheQucker said:
> 
> 
> > I cut the edge of AMD-K6-2 cpu and tryed dissolving it in HNO3.
> ...



No im talking about gold plated kovar pins.
I dissolve them in AR, added Na2SO3, someting precipitated.


----------



## DuckTheQucker (Mar 12, 2014)

This is how sand looks like, all of it cant be gold.
I drying it atm, and will weight it when its done.


----------



## Captobvious (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like iron to me (rust color) I would guess from the Kovar pins... my best guess anyway

I would try to hot HCL to try and digest as much of the base metals as you can. Are you sure all of your gold dropped out of solution? Did you do a Stanous Chloride test for gold in solution?


----------



## DuckTheQucker (Mar 12, 2014)

1 gramm dry weight, it cant be gold i dissolved 4 processors. 
Very dark brown sand.


----------



## DuckTheQucker (Mar 12, 2014)

I also had few milligrams of light ginger powder on a filter paper while filtering solution, it wos around this dark pile swimming in a botton of a beaker.


----------

